# Retirement



## ross51 (Dec 17, 2006)

I Retired last Friday, after 33 years, and decided to make a few Christmas gifts.
I think I can get into this not working thing.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 17, 2006)

Congrats on your retirement!  The ornaments look nice, but I thought the person that was retiring was supposed to receive gifts, not give them []


----------



## smoky10 (Dec 17, 2006)

Those bird houses look great and congratulation on the retirement.


----------



## tipusnr (Dec 17, 2006)

I concur, great group of ornaments and congratulations!  I'll join you in about 10 years!![]


----------



## bob393 (Dec 17, 2006)

Ditto:



> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />I concur, great group of ornaments and congratulations!  I'll join you in about 10 years!![]


----------



## TBone (Dec 17, 2006)

Great birdhouses and congrats on retirement.  I can join you in 76 Fridays  []


----------



## Ligget (Dec 17, 2006)

Congratulations on your retirment, bird houses are brilliant!![]


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice form on the bird houses.  The color ply blanks must have been expensive.  I've got some Osage Orange blocks that I will turn next year.


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 17, 2006)

Congrats on the retirement!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 17, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful!!! .... and stuff the retirement!!!! now you can do what you really love!!!

Some questions
1. When you post the pics in your album, please do them seperately so I can have a closer look ( they aren't there yet, I've checked )

2. Do you do your own dyed laminations?

3. Did you do the 'hardware' stands as well, cause they are cool too!!

Oh, and congrats on the retirement I suppose,[!], I've got to slave for another 1250 Fridays[]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 17, 2006)

Really,really nice and I will join you in 3 weeks after 49 years


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Ross,
I retired last year in September after 40 years in transportation... I'm pretty sure I work harder now then when I was working... I enjoy all the shop time I have now though.. congratulations and have a ball.


----------



## woodwish (Dec 17, 2006)

Congrats, not sure when I will join the retiree club.  I've been teaching for 31 years so I technically can walk out any day, but I still love the job!  As long as I enjoy it I figure I may as well keep it up.[8D]


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 17, 2006)

Beautifull work [] & Congrats on the retirement.[]
This is getting contagous, maybe we should have a retiree forum. []


----------



## ross51 (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Absolutely beautiful!!! .... and stuff the retirement!!!! now you can do what you really love!!!
> 
> Some questions
> ...


1.  I am working on better PIC's and will post soon.
2.  The multi-colored Bird House is Diamond wood I buy at a local supply.  
3.  The Hangers for the Bird house I bought at a local dollar store untill they went under.  I'm down to my last few.  The gold one came from Hobby Lobby.

76 or 1250 Fridays will pass faster than you think.


----------



## Monty (Dec 18, 2006)

Great looking houses and congrats on retirement. I'm looking forward to joining those ranks in about 124 more Fridays.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 18, 2006)

I couldn't handle retirement, so I am semi-retired.  Your turnings look nice.  I thought those things on the outside were the new fance Ginter stoppers.  I guess they're something optical.
Rob


----------



## ross51 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry, those are keleidoscopes.
I may have to go back to work to get a day off. 
The local woodworking store has offered me a job, but I'm not sure I want to be tied down to a part time job. The discount on tools and wood sounds nice.  I thank I would enjoy working there.  I'm sure I would learn a lot from them and the customers.


----------

